# Mendelssohn's Variations sérieuses, Op. 54 -- Question



## Balthazar

I have a very specific question on Measures 14-15 of Mendelssohn's _Variations sérieuses_, Op. 54.

I have noticed an inconsistency in how pianists play this section of the opening theme.

Measure 14 ends with the right hand playing E-flat/A/C-sharp. My score clearly shows ties for all three of these notes into Measure 15, indicating that no notes are to be struck on the first beat of that measure.

In listening to a number of recordings, however, many pianists re-strike at least the top C-sharp on the first beat of Measure 15. And searching online, I have discovered that some editions of the score do not, in fact, call for a tie of the C-sharp.

I am wondering if anyone could provide any information about this discrepancy, either the historical origin (e.g., misprints, revisions) or musicological rationale for modifying it (if that is what happened).

I have listened to numerous recordings and there seems to be no consensus on how to play this.

Pianists who observe the tie: Richter, Horowitz, Freire, Zimerman, Cortot, de Larrocha, Sofronitsky

Pianists who re-strike on Beat 1: Perahia, Bolet, Thibaudet, Brendel, Perianes, Lisiecki, Badura-Skoda

Here is Richter observing the tie - Measure 14 begins at 00:52:






And here is Brendel re-striking - Measure 14 begins at 00:32:


----------



## arnerich

I don't know which or if there's a correct way. But if we end up voting on the matter my vote goes to re-strinking the c sharp.


----------



## Balthazar

^ Sounding the C-sharp does seem more in keeping with Mendelssohn's style. 

Toying with the listener's expectations by withholding it is something I would more readily expect from his buddy Schumann.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

More years ago than I care to remember I was learning the B flat minor Prelude from Book 1 of Bach's 48. The upper keynote is supposed to be tied through the last couple of bars or so, but Tovey in his edition recommends re-sounding it discreetly as it's crucial at that point. Maybe those who sound the C sharp here are following the same principle.


----------

